# Tackle Storage System



## haysokla (Dec 11, 2008)

New tackle storage system, holds up to twelve spinners, jigs, buzz baits and chatter baits. In my opinion, simply the best system for these baits. Go to

http://keithandcody.com/rack.htm to view. No screws or drilling necessary. I have three in my boat and couldn?t be more satisfied. If the link does not activate just cut and paste the URL in your web browser.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

http://keithandcody.com/rack.htm


----------

